# Otto in my 4-5 gallon?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Im not sure what size exactly my betta's tank is but im almost positive its 5, and if not its definately 4. I have one male crowntail betta in there and brown algea has spread all over one side of the tank. I heard it goes away, but its really annoying and ive heard that ottos will eat brown algea. think my betta wouldd tolorate one otto as a cleanup squad?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont think an otto would be fit for a 5 gallon


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally if you ask me i'd say go for it, others will disagree in about 30 seconds after I post this I bet though. I've kept them by themselves in smaller tanks for a while and they really couldn't of cared lmao, my opinion.

Btw, ottos don't usually eat brown algae (probably diatoms). Increase water changes and wait a while, it'll either go away or be replaced by nicer green algae.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

How long was the tank set up? Brown algae or diatoms are usually present when the tank is cycling. At least in my tank. Its will go away soon like flamingonhot said, and green regular aglae will take its place.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

All my otos have eaten the brown diatoms. Munch it right up, otos are famous for it.  And yeah, I'd say that an oto would be good in a 5g. Two even.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Well the rule I heard was 1 otto per 10g of water but since they don't always do good alone, its good to get two. But I'm sure you can have 2 in that 5g just have a good filter and heater.  As a tip, when choosing your two otto's ask the people at the lps when they got them as its always good to wait at least a week after they get them to get a better chance of getting the healthy ones as most are under fed and the ones that are weak usually die within the first to second week. Also choose the two fattest ones you can find.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My oto ate it, and then he stopped eating it, and died not long after.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you feed it algae wafers? As your supposed to start feeding it that once either there is no more algae or when they don't want to eat the algae anymore.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I got one and hes doing okay. ill get another next week.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I have 3 in my 29 gallon. Too bad they won't eat the black brush algae in there


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

Otos generally make wonderful tankmates for bettas. They can be very sensitive to poor water quality and have a reputation for going belly up when pH isn't stable. They definitely need a cycled tank. They are social and feel most comfortable in groups of 5 or more. I have kept groups of 3 easily. Actually, I have just 2 in my 29 gal right now and while they aren't displaying the shoaling behavior they did in a larger group they still seem healthy. A couple of otos and a betta in a 5 gallon seems like awfully close quarters in my opinion. I probably would have gone with 10 gallons to give everyone a little breathing room, but if you are diligent with your water changes it may just work out fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said. Otocinclus sp. are actually very hardy once acclimated. The problem arises during shipping. They do not ship well at all. Stresses them to no end. Then getting dumped into a completely different watersource in your lfs doesn't help. Add moving to your tank after the ride home in a plastic bag and you're asking for dead otos. Never buy them from a lfs if they have not been in their tanks for at least a week.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well The one I got had been in the same tank with 4 others for 2 weeks that I knew of, because there were always 5 in that tank (I had been looking at them for my cichlid tank at the time)

Hes still doing well. He ate all the brown algea and now he eats hikari algea wafers, and when more algea forms he eats that too! I think It would be too close quarters, like nippy said, and he seems happy, so im going to leave him alone.


----------

